# Southeast Garden Railroad Show



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget the show (all scales but mostly G) October 10-11 in Chattanooga, TN. See http://www.segrs.info/ for details. Georgia Garden Railway Society will set up an operating display.
Happy Rails To You,
Ted


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming up soon! Georgia Garden Railway Society will be there with their layout. Hope to see some of you out for this event. Come out to the show on Friday and then ride the Tennessee Valley Railroad's all day steam trip on Saturday!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is coming to the Southeast Large Scale Train Show in Chattanooga this Friday & Saturday? Live steam track will be available, Georgia Garden Railway Society operating display, G-Scale Junction, Rolling Stock Trains as well as other vendors. I'll be there Thursday for set up and Saturday to run the club display.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand this show has been postponed until Spring. I read that in another post.

Michael


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you provide a link to show that it is indeed cancelled?

Never mind, found it...

http://www.segrs.info/

Wow that a bummer, 4 days to go, the vendors and layout guys are not going to be happy.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Show is officially off for this weekend. Maybe it will return in the spring of 2015 (that is the plan).


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Without a good explanation, I'd be surprised if anyone shows up, other than locals, at future events sponsored by this promoter. 

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Who was the promoter?

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg

Follow the link in Vic Smith's post. Some guy in Kansas it looks like.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Greg
> 
> Follow the link in Vic Smith's post. Some guy in Kansas it looks like.


Its the same promoter as the SWGRS, I dunno if it was health issues (he had a heart attack last year) some problem with the venue, or lack of participation by vendors or ??? that nixed it. That's gotta be a tough decision though, especially four days before.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is Dave Roberts, who did the SWGRS at Pomona.

I think this is not the first of his shows cancelled with very short notice.

It's too bad that the economy apparently cannot support these shows, but I do see a bad pattern emerging with 4 day notice. Perhaps a different approach to "nailing down" the vendor commitments earlier? 

I don't profess to know all about giving a show, but 4 day notice? Surely there must be a way to avoid this.

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we dont know what the cause was, those that may aren't talking. Either way its really tough to loose any show, there are so few of them as it is.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of lost air fares. Any vendors that were coming from a far, might have already been on the road. I agree, if it was a problem with vendor partisapation maybe a deadline needs to be set much earlier.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

This is the same show/promoter that picked up the show that used to be in Perry, GA. The first few years, 07-11 (I think) it was held in Dalton, GA. A real nice facility. My club teamed with the FGRS-Tampa Bay Division to put track on the floor (1800 feet the first year). I went the first three years and thought the show did well, but the rumors the last year I went was 'barely broke even'. The two years I didn't go, the show was changed from and all 'G' to an all scales show and allegedly lost money, hence the closure of the show. With the uptick in the economy over the last year, I would guess that this was an attempt to revive the show. Again, the rumor mill has it that vendors were not very responsive.
FWIW, canceling the show with so little time for people to make other arrangements will not make many friends on all facets of his promoting. What vendors that may have been planning to attend may have lost money in procuring stock for sale, visitors who made arrangements may not be able to change them, and I am sure that the hotel/motel industry in Chatanooga will not be thrilled at loosing the number of booked rooms. I had planned to attend with a side trip to my family in Dollywood country, but have decided to save the dollars and stay home.
I wish him luck in the spring, but going head to head with the ECLSTS is gong to be a tough road to hoe. Given the choice, i will go ECLSTS, it is well established and I am sure it will not be canceled last minute.
My tuppence worth.
Bob C.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

it was to be an all scale show. From what I heard not much of a commitment from venders especially G-scale. Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I heard from a very good sorce, that several dealers backed out at the last minute, for a multitude of different reasons and it just wasn't worth having a show with nothing to see. Randy, most dealers where alot closer, no lost air fairs. There wasn't anyone on there way there. I wa going to go just to suport his shows, it would have been about 8 hours or so for me. I have tried to support all the shows. I went to all the Dalton shop, Kansas shows, and even California. He trys very hard to put these shows on, beleave me he would not cancel on a whim. He trys very hard to support the hobby. When he has more shows, I will be there, cause if you don't support them, they will disappear. *


----------

